# Can you freeze sauerkraut?



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sure i spelled that wrong.
DH and i only use a little, i hate to throw the rest of it away....


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2008)

That stuff will last forever. No need to freeze it.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2008)

You spelled it correctly.

It will keep for a very long time in the fridge.  after all, it's pickled.  I've never frozen it.  What have you got to lose, freeze some and see what happens.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

define forever..... i get leary of anything past 3 days.
6 weeks? we could use a can in 6 weeks in summer.


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2008)

I have gone months and months without any problem. Sauerkraut can do 6 weeks with one arm tied behind its back.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

boy I'd hate to smell sauerkraut after it was around long enough to grow arms.....
thanks!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2008)

You can get saurerkraut in all sizes to suit your needs.  I like sauerekraut on my hot dogs so I buy a tiny can and use it in two sittings.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

the kind i like the best is in a bag in the meat dept..... wish they had a teeny bag. 
maybe i should invent one and make a million bucks.
or half a million since they would be so small............


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> boy I'd hate to smell sauerkraut after it was around long enough to grow arms.....
> thanks!!!


I buy the kind in a jar which has a lid. The smell stays contained that way and when you open it the kraut will smell the same 6 months later as the day you bought it.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

i've been using my gladware to store it.... works pretty well, no smell. just haven't ever been sure how long to leave it there.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 26, 2008)

I actually buy my sauerkraut from a store that only sells pickled things ( mushroos, eggplant, cukes, eggs, peppers and cabbage ...) and she alsways tells me that i can freeze it for 6 months.  i never tried it, but i assume she knows what she is talking about since she is in the business.


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2008)

That must be a darn cool store Larry. I would spend so much money there!


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 26, 2008)

I go once a month and buy about $20 of pickled anything and everything.  There is another place in New York City, called ' just pickles'.  All it is , is a closet sized store front, with many large pickle barrels in front of it.  Its somewhere near the Empire State Building.  

just a note*** thats my two kids and the guy who works at  the store***


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

i gotta go there!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 27, 2008)

GB said:


> I buy the kind in a jar which has a lid. The smell stays contained that way and when you open it the kraut will smell the same 6 months later as the day you bought it.


 I also think the glass jar is the way to go I also think the jarred kraut tastes better. Every so often I like like to eat it straight out of the jar cold, it is really tasty that way. We should eat more kraut any way.


----------



## GB (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL I eat it that way all the time


----------



## Constance (Mar 27, 2008)

GB said:


> I buy the kind in a jar which has a lid. The smell stays contained that way and when you open it the kraut will smell the same 6 months later as the day you bought it.



Same here. I have a jar in the fridge right now. I can eat it right out of the jar, too.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 27, 2008)

I like the bag too with added caraway seeds, does keep along time, we like it with pork steak too - yum.  Hubby is low sodium now, so I don't buy it very much just for me.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 27, 2008)

should we split a bag barb?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 27, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> I go once a month and buy about $20 of pickled anything and everything. There is another place in New York City, called ' just pickles'. All it is , is a closet sized store front, with many large pickle barrels in front of it. Its somewhere near the Empire State Building.
> 
> just a note*** thats my two kids and the guy who works at the store***


 
Hey that's New York for you. Nothimg like this here, nothing even close.

Suzz, I'll give you the recipe to make some. The only thing it is much milder than an American kind. Mosy Americans i know do not like it.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah, i really need to go back "home" to visit soon!!! 
for food alone!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 27, 2008)

I freeze excess sauerkraut all the time.  Been doing it  for years and have seen no problem/difference  it it after it's been thawed.  Freeze away, if you wish.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 27, 2008)

So the question is what else can you eat with kraut besides hot dogs and sausage? I know it can be good with ham and pork chops. What else? As I and others said before it's also great alone cold straight out of the jar.


----------

